# Target Set-ups



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I'm curious what peoples favorite target set-up is (for them). What set-up they find allows them the most accuracy. I don't know if a "database" has been made before on such a topic... but I love trying different set-ups that work for others!

I'm well aware the term "accuracy" can be relative (i.e. hit a pop can @ 10ft or 400ft) but I don't think we need to get into the details too much. Lets just qualify it by saying, what is the set-up you have found that made you the most accurate with consistency. I'm also aware it's the shooter, not the gun (insert alternate saying etc.), but I have found I like a particular set-up, and I want to know what yours is! 

I'd love to hear also from people new to the sport, if you found you were accurate with that Marksman slingshot with whatever tubes, or your homemade fork. Write it down, I want to know.

I'd like to keep it as simple as we can if possible, with these details.


Slingshot

Shooting Style


Bands / Tubes


Band / Tube (length, taper, etc.)


Draw Length


Ammo

While I'm sure we could debate the details of the set-ups posted, if we could try and stay on topic... that would be awesome. 

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I shoot a wide variety of slingshots ... naturals, board cuts, bamboo cuts, HDPE, moose antler, Alley Cat, etc. ... some I have made and some other folks have sent me. Personally I do not like ergo frames. I prefer small sized forks, preferably with pinky holes. I use a finger hook and thumb brace, up high near the fork tips. After half a dozen shots with a given frame, I shoot it about as well as I do any other.

I am not fond of small ammo ... like 3/8 inch steel. I prefer larger, heavier stuff ... .44 lead, .5 steel, my cylindrical lead hunting slugs 3/8 x 1/2. I shoot a lot of stones, but am not as pin point accurate with stones as with more uniform ammo.

I shoot tubes, flats, and office rubber bands ... all about the same. I use a sideways hold, sighting along the band and fork tip. I prefer to draw just back of my shoulder, if the bands permit ... about 45 inches or so. But if the bands are short, I can do fine with a shorter draw. So if a band breaks, I just shorten it and shoot with a shorter draw. I shoot straight cut bands and tapers ... no difference in accuracy. For tubes I usually use half doubled tubes because of lighter draw and higher velocity. I am not as accurate shooting full butterfly ... lack of practice, I think.

For me, as long as the frame is small enough that I can use my preferred hold, no frame is inherently more accurate than another, and no band type more accurate than another. For example, my first match light was with my Alley Cat and Alliance File Bands. My second match light was with a natural sent to me by Stej, using half doubled Chinese tubes and Gypsy tabs. My most recent thread cuts have been done with a bark-on natural I made with a pinky hole, banded with TBG. As for ammo, as long as the ammo is uniform and large enough for me to get a good hold and smooth release, I can shoot it fine.

In my opinion, it is technique and consistency that lead to accuracy ... and of course practice, practice, practice. There are too many variations in hand size, infirmity, muscle strength, and individual preference for a "one size/type" is best for all.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I asked for you FAVORITE setup Charles! Or is that like asking for a favorite movie, too many to choose?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> I asked for you FAVORITE setup Charles! Or is that like asking for a favorite movie, too many to choose?


Yeah ... it really is like that. I do not have a favorite. I just enjoy shooting whatever comes to hand. If it sits easily in my pocket, then I will shoot it for a while ... then switch to something else.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Performance Catapults SPS. G10 , 3/4 straight cut 7in. From fork to pouch Theraband Gold . Super sure pouch . 34 in draw 3/8 or 7/16 steel . Gangster style.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Natural with braided cheap wal mart 64's. Not sure of my draw length but I set my braids up 2 2 1 1 1 when I want a floating anchor right behind my ear and 2 2 1 1 when I want to usr an eye anchor. Ammo is mostly cat eye marbles and sometimes half inch hex nuts filled with play doh. By half inch hex I mean the whole hexnut is only half an inch, not the inner diameter. I am not nearly as good as many on this forum but this set up works well for me. I mostly shoot from 30 ft and 4 inches. (The max room I can squeeze outta my trailer before trying to shoot around corners.) Both have a lot of zip, no hand slap and whisper quiet.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh and fastened to fork with leather gypsy tabs.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

My set up is just any slingshot in any style 
I think that's my challenge to just get good with what I hold in my hands 
it's like cooking in a other kitchen it doesn't matter if pot and pans are not familiar 
as long it gets tasty 
Cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have at least 10 frames that are banded up at this time. I rotate a lot just for fun. But I do have my faves I shoot more.  I shoot all the latexes and tubes and like them all. So far I'm stuck with the tubes the last few weeks though.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Dragonfly slingshots 'soldiers side arm "SSA"....

7 1/2" long double theraband gold... 25>20mm taper...

Forks vertical... anchor point on cheek (whatever you boffins call that )  ...

12mm steel for practice...

11mm beanshot for hunting.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

9Gramm (a german shooter) knock off

OTT horizontal

Thera band gold 25x20 cm, 19 cm cutting,

draw length 80-82 cm

my ammo is 7,114 mm in a pouch of 6x 1,5 cm !!

this is my favorite target set-up, i shoot more accurate when i use always the same slingshot and bands,

over two years i use this set-up now, only the bands changed with every charge a little bit,

happy shooting mr.teh :wave:


----------

